# It's offical CA sucks even worse now



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Department of Fish & Game approved the MLPA closures for 2011 in southern CA. I hope this does not provide ammunition for closures in other states :frown:

Here is a link to the map of our closures.

http://dfg.ca.gov/mlpa/pdfs/scmpas121510.pdf 

The bad part is the areas are not defined as to what we can catch or not catch. The red areas are closed to boating, diving, beach access, etc; I feel bad for the new anglers that just got into fishing. Now the good areas are closed or restricted. I know this does not affect most of you. I just wanted to vent a little and warn you all of what can happen. 

I may be moving to Texas sooner than I thought. First CA took our guns and now they are taking away our fishing waters. Even our freshwater lakes have become a pain because of the quagga mussel scare. The only thing keeping me here is my job.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

MLPA sucks, I just hope our guys can keep it tied up in the courts before it's implimented. I also will soon be returning to Texas it looks like, and need to get familiar with their closure conspiricy.
I can tell ya'll one thing, find ONE common banner/leader as our fragmentation has been our worst asset.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

We have room for ya here in Corpus ............just don't bring any tree huggin hippies with ya... :texasflag


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Give'em a little and soon its all gone. WPP comes to mind.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

From what I have been told the court cases have pretty much been thrown out. I guess time will tell. I was hoping lawsuits would at least postpone this whole thing.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> The Department of Fish & Game approved the MLPA closures for 2011 in southern CA. I hope this does not provide ammunition for closures in other states :frown:
> 
> Here is a link to the map of our closures.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone want to live in that state?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Bantam1, do they have a summary of the rules regarding each color?

For example what are the rules for the SMR's, SMCA's etc?

Also, what do you mean "took our guns"?

I lived in Huntington Beach in the mid '90's and loved it there.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They have not defined everything yet. Here is the info from the DFG website along with a little further explanation of closed areas from a tackle shop owner (JD's Big Game). They list "spiritual" reasons as one of the allowed uses of some areas. **** hippies

*Fishing North of Newport will be open to Pt Vicente- except the Bolsa Chica area which will be a SMCA (No Take), and the Bolsa Bay is a SMCA ( restricted take) and inside Newport Harbor- the Upper Bay ( from the Back Bay bridge inland) also will be a SMCA (No Take).  South of Newport for about a mile is open fishing to Crystal Cove then it becomes another SMCA ( restricted fishing) to Laguna Beach where it will be an SMR ( restricted access and use (such as walking, swimming, boating and diving), from there to South Laguna Beach a sections as a SMCA No Take zone- to I believe somewhere around Three Arch Bay area. From there down to Dana Point the area will be a SMCA ( restricted fishing) Below Dana to Encinitas it's still open and below there's another series or restricted areas- *
​
*State Marine Reserve** SMR **is a non-terrestrial marine or estuarine area- **Restrictions ** it is unlawful to injure, damage, take or possess any living, geological or cultural marine resource, except under a permit or specific authorization from the managing agency for research, restoration or monitoring purposes. While, to the extent feasible, the area shall be open to the public for managed enjoyment and study, the area shall be maintained to the extent practicable in an undisturbed and unpolluted state. Therefore, access and use (such as walking, swimming, boating and diving) may be restricted to protect marine resources.* ​ 

*State Marine Park - "SMP" is a non-terrestrial marine or estuarine area that is designated so the managing agency may provide opportunities for spiritual, scientific, educational, and recreational opportunities, as well as one or more of the following: **Restrictions ** it is unlawful to injure, damage, take or possess any living or nonliving marine resources for commercial exploitation purposes.
**Allowable uses** all other uses are allowed, including scientific collection with a permit, research, monitoring and public recreation (including recreational harvest, unless otherwise restricted). Public use, enjoyment and education are encouraged, in a manner consistent with protecting resource values.* ​ 
* State Marine Conservation Area "SMCA" is a non-terrestrial marine or estuarine area **Restrictions **: it is unlawful to injure, damage, take or posses any specified living, geological or cultural marine resources for certain commercial, recreational, or a combination of commercial and recreational purposes. In general, any commercial and/or recreational uses that would compromise protection of the species of interest, natural community, habitat or geological features may be restricted by the designating entity or managing agency. (who's that?)
**Allowable uses ** research, education and recreational activities, and certain commercial and recreational harvest of marine resources may be permitted.

*​
*State Marine Cultural Preservation Area, " SMCPA " is a non-terrestrial marine or estuarine area designated so the managing agency may preserve cultural objects or sites of historical, archaeological or scientific interest in marine areas.
**Restrictions ** it is unlawful to damage, take or possess any cultural marine resource. **Allowable uses **no other uses are restricted.
* ​ 
* State Marine Recreational Management Area," SMRMA" is a non-terrestrial marine or estuarine area designated so the managing agency may provide, limit or restrict recreational opportunities to meet other than purely local needs while preserving basic resource values for present and future generations.

**Restrictions ** prohibits any activities that would compromise the recreational values for which the area may be designated. Specified recreational opportunities may be protected, enhanced or restricted, while preserving basic resource values of the area. **Allowable uses ** no other uses are restricted.
*​
The gun laws have tightened up a lot since you have left this state. The assault rifle ban bascially defines any weapon capable of accepting a detachable magazine while having a pistol grip. They also require manufacturers to submit them for testing to meet "safety requirements". These include being dropped from several stories up (more than one will probably ever see) for example. The cost prevents many companies from even submitting a weapon for testing. They also require new pistols (after 2007 I believe) to have a locking device and a magazine safety (weapon will not fire without the magazine). No more high capacity magazines. No internet ammuntion sales. Registration of ammunition purchased (LA). No lead bullets can be used for hunting in the "Condor" areas and on and on. Now the state is pretty much 100% liberal controlled. We are screwed in the upcoming years on fishing, hunting and firearms. 

OK I'll get off my soap box now​


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I feel for all you conservatives that live in Cali...I know there are a BUNCH of them in northern cali. Worse part is that Oregon and Eastern Washington are going the same route.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hippies spread like weeds :mpd:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Hippies spread like weeds :mpd:


 Dats because day be smokin dem weeds!.
Dan, when you're ready big guy. C'mon over! We got plenty of room in our great state for ya. Hell if your serious and you do move I'd love to take ya out and we can get mid evil on some flounders! STAB!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That does suck. Do these closures extend all the way up the coast. I lived in San Diego back in the 70's when I was in the Navy and really enjoyed it. I've got a BIL that lives in Santa Ana and he's been trying to get me to come out and go on a long range trip for years.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are working on the closures for the central and northern coast too. This is for Point Conception (Santa Barbara area) and south.


----------

